
Why JavaScript Is Eating HTML - feross
https://css-tricks.com/why-javascript-is-eating-html/
======
JohnFen
> this HTML-in-JS pattern (or something else that provides the same benefits)
> will likely be around for a while

I fear this is true. I fear it because sites that are implemented this way are
sites that are unavailable to me. Every day, it seems, the web becomes smaller
and smaller.

~~~
mikejturley
I think it's true that we may have gone too far in the direction of developer
experience vs user experience. I'm interested to see how we find solutions
that solve both problems. Properly server-rendered JS sites that can be
interacted with as static HTML but progressively enhance on more capable
devices might be a solution, but it still doesn't feel right.

------
6510
I hope some of the good stuff finds its way into html.

